
Ars Technica’s ultimate board game buyer’s guide - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/12/ars-technicas-ultimate-board-game-buyers-guide/
======
jenkstom
I have triplets, so it's very hard to find enjoyable 6 player games that six
year olds can play. So far hero kids and a double 9 dominos set have been
successful.

